# Peavey Classic 50 ... eye-opener.



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

I do some writing with a chap in Nashville named Forrest Lee Jr - known mostly for his Tele assemblies and his benders, but who is also a damned fine guitarist. When we started writing and shootin' the guitar breeze, I was just gettin' into playing electric, and he was giving me some advice as far as gear was concerned. The first amp he suggested - the Classic 50 410. At the time, they were pricey, so I opted for the venerable Classic 30 ... a total PIECE OF CRAP, as Mr. Young would say. Anyhoo...fast forward a couple years to last night, and I find myself at a rehearsal studio sitting in for my friend's band. I was told the place was outfitted, and just to bring my guitar and mic. I got there, and low and behold, there sits a spankin' new tweed covered Classic 50 212 waiting to be unleashed. I played my Strat and a Tele through it, and have to say I was completely astonighed by the sound of this amp. The headroom was very impressive, as was the quality and clarity of the sound at high volumes. My mini-humbucker with a tube screamer was absolutely smoothe and pure sounding - it is a bit of a monster.:banana:


----------



## neldom (Apr 29, 2009)

I can't say enough about how much I love my 30, and the raving I've heard about the 50 as well. So I won't.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

My first good amp was a 2x12 Classic I bought in 1973; first issue. Decent amp, but awful speakers. Completely changed character at different volume levels, and not in a good way. Peavey does make good gear. I suspect the Classic 50 has improved immensely in the intervening 40 years.


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

The 212 sounding very big. It did have the tight Fender cleans going on with the Tele, and I got a few dirty looks from the guys in the band when I went on a chicken picking rant to try it out. It's nowhere near as dark sounding as the C30, which, along with the maintenance issues I had with it, place it as the sole member of my hated amps club. I tried several speakers in my C30, and when it was working properly, could't find one that made the amp sound right to me. Lots of people swear by'em - I'm certainly glad they enjoy their's. The 50 is a completely different beast, but HEAVY!


----------



## SkyFire_ca (Jul 16, 2007)

I once owned a classic 50 "stack". Had the 4x10 combo, and the matching openback 15" extension cab. Unbelievable range with those two together. Still not sure why I sold them, other than the horrendous weight of it all, and a lack of experience to know better.


----------



## avalancheMM (Jan 21, 2009)

I have a pair of Classic 30's that I run in stereo, and a Classic 50 4x10 as well. Great amps, and they record very well, too. The only thing I would change about the 50 is the fan, it's a little noisy for recording, so I usually unplug it, try to get the part nailed in one take, and then plug it back in. The fan, not the amp for all you smartasses out there!

Regards


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I've enjoyed my Classic 30 immensely since I replaced the speaker with a Weber Blue Dog. Maybe I should get another one to run in stereo too!


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

I got myself a Peavey Vintage 410 1973,(In Avatar) picked up here in Calgary S/H.
Heavy, but the sounds that come out are fantastic. Even when better guitarists play thru it!


----------



## grumpyoldman (Jan 31, 2010)

I have four of the Classic series - two Classic 50 4X10s (one with, one without effect loops), one Classic 50 2X12, and a Classic 20. All are tweed, and all are excellent amps. I wouldn't recommend any for metal, but I am sure that they would do the job in a pinch. No problem for rock, R&R, blues, or country rock. Single coils work better with the 4X10 in my opinion, and humbuckers with the 2X12.

View attachment 1913


This pic was taken a while ago - before I acquired my second 4X10 - between then and now I also had another Wolfgang, which has been sold....


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

The 20 was a pretty cool amp. It sort of proceeded the big climb in popularity of budget low watt amps. I had one, it was a little monster.


----------



## deadear (Nov 24, 2011)

I have a classic 50 2x12 black tweed and it is a good amp. The resale is not that good but when put beside a Fender Deville I will take the Peavey. The Dirty channel is almost as heavy as a Marshall and the clean is not as nice as a Fender but it does booth well. A Fender dirty channel is awfull sounding in my opinion . For the money I am happy with the Peavey I have owned for about seven years and have had no problems and have not changed the tubes yet.


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

That's a sweet stack there, Grumpy;-)


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Replace the fan with a computer fan if its loud . 

What do people think of the classics vs the delta blues? I wouldnt mind trying the head version of the classic 50.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Budda said:


> What do people think of the classics vs the delta blues? I wouldnt mind trying the head version of the classic 50.


The Delta Blues is the same amp as the Classic 30 except the Delta has a 15in speaker or the 2x10 and tremolo while the C30 has the 12" with no tremolo. But it's the same amp.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

On the 50...
I had a Classic 50, early nineties tweed print, loved it! It was my first tube amp, 2x12, that I held on to for about ten years. Gigged and recorded with it and it did the job very well. I did switch out the stock speakers for some middle of the line Celestions but nothing else, didn't even check, replace or re-bias the tubes in all that time and I bought it used so I'm sure the other guy had some hours on it. I paid $400 for it and when the time came I couldn't sell it for $350 but eventually traded up for something that was over $500 so I was happy. I loved the blow your hair back volume, the cleans and massive headroom, the PRE and POST knobs made it so easy to dial in a overdriven tone and the spring reverb was great. It was the only amp I've owned that was more than one channel and combined it had more knobs than my next three amps after it. I kinda miss it and if given the chance I would gamble on a head in the future.
On the 20...
I did try and deal on a Classic 20 but the small box/low wattage thing started and the guy knew it so he was asking a bit much. I was also way to concerned with having spring reverb not yet having discovered a good pedal to cover my needs. 
On the Delta...
I also tried the Delta, both 1x15 and 2x10, the 15 sounded flabby on the bottom without giving me the chime I like and the 2x10 seemed tame for some reason so I passed on both.
On the Vintage...
A couple of years ago I was in a local techs garage here in Edmonton and I thought I was looking at a Fender Bassman but he explained to me it was a Peavey, he mentioned a Fender lawsuit and that I should check out the tones if I could find a working one. It seemed pretty cool so I kept my eyes peeled for a 4x10 but only saw an overpriced 2x12 for sale in northern BC so my quest continues to this day.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

I love my Classic 20. I play EVERYTHING on it, with no pedals, and it sounds great for everything. That circuit loves the 10-inch speakers -- I think the Classic 50 4x10 is the best of the bunch.


----------

